
Freescale finally gets their cool on - rpledge
http://www.shanzai.com/index.php/market-mayhem/8-op-ed/1092-freescale-finally-gets-their-cool-on
======
rpledge
Disclaimer: I currently work for Freescale (for the next few weeks at least).
I don't work on anything in this area however.

